# Arranque automatico de motor trifasico



## gabrielz1 (Nov 10, 2007)

Hola amigos, aguien me puede fasilitar un esquema circuital para el arranque de un Motor trifasico de 2hp es de una bombita hidrostal de agua.
Lo que quiero es controlar el nivel de agua de un tanque, por lo que necesito que se apague el motor cuando este lleno y se encienda cuando este vasio, para esto tengo una bolla que solo tiene un estado Normalmente cerrado (NO). cuando esta en maximo nivel y Normalmente abierto (NA) cuando este en minimo el nivel de agua.
Amigos aver si me pueden fasilitar diagraams de arranques para este tipo de control abierto.
gracias de antemano


----------



## ciri (Nov 10, 2007)

Dejo un típico diagrama de una bomba de agua de un edificio.


----------



## gabrielz1 (Nov 10, 2007)

Gracias Ciri, pero dime como puedo evitar que se generen arcos electricos, al momento de que el contacto de la bolla se cierre o se abra.
Tienes alguna idea de como se podria evitar esos arcos?
Gracias de antemano


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 11, 2007)

Los arcos son normales en los contactores, lo importante es que tu contactor este diseñado para soportarlos. Cuando uno separa los contactos la corriente intenta seguir fluyendo pero el contactor no deberia inmutarse por eso si esta bien dimensionado.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 11, 2007)

La opcion para disminuir un poco el arco de apertura es colocar en paralelo con el contacto de tu bolla un capacitor de 100 nF (400 V) y este en serie con una resistencia de 100 Ohms (1 W).
Supongo que tu bolla maneja un relee o contactor trifasico ?


----------



## El nombre (Nov 11, 2007)

lo mejor es colocar una boya con controlador de nivel. Este, con su relé, activa el contacor.

El arco que produce el contactor al poner o , con mayor, al quitar la marcha de la bomba es debido a  los rebotes y la carga inductiva.

Se produce menos al conectar debido a la potencia con que la bobina atrae. 
Se produce más arco al soltar ya que es por medio de un muelle.

No voy a entrar por el motivo en que una carga inductiva priduce chisporroteos.
La mejor forma de eliminar (más bien minimizar) es colocando tres varistores en el motor.

Con la ayuda de un osciloscopio se ve la ausencia de tensiones superiores a la tensión de alimentación


----------



## ciri (Nov 11, 2007)

gabrielz1 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias Ciri, pero dime como puedo evitar que se generen arcos electricos, al momento de que el contacto de la bolla se cierre o se abra.
> Tienes alguna idea de como se podria evitar esos arcos?
> Gracias de antemano



La mas sencilla y barata, es la que dice fogonazo, hay otros métodos, como soplado neumático, soplado eléctrico, sumergir los contactos en aceite y alguno mas que me estoy olvidando.


----------

